# 一下 (with object)



## StyxAcheron

Hello, everyone!
According to my grammar book the expression 一下 is used to mean "once" or "for a little while", but also to soften suggestions and commands.
My question though is if it always used with the verb and never with an object, so one might say:
我们吃一下
but not:
我们吃一下饭
Perhaps I've gotten this completely wrong. If so I hope you can clear this up for me, and explain to me how this expression is actually used.
Thanks!


----------



## fyl

You can use 一下 for both a single verb and a verb with an object, just as your examples. However, for the specific verb 吃/吃饭, using 一下 makes it a little bit too "soft" to me. For most other verbs 一下 should be fine.

Basically you can add a word which mean "a little bit" to soften an expression. For 吃饭, I would prefer 我们吃点儿饭吧（点儿=a bit, Let's eat a little bit food） or 我们吃个饭吧（Probably used only in the north）, that is, to soften the quantity of the food instead of the duration of eating.


----------



## YangMuye

You can add 一下 or 下 between the verb and its object, but both of your examples sound wired to me.
I think 一下 is often used when you suggest someone _do something tentatively_ or _try and see the result_.

e.g.　你试一下这件衣服。
　　　你尝一下这道菜。

吃饭 is not something you will try, but something you must do, so we don't use 一下, unless you intend to mean _once_, which sound even more awkward.


----------



## StyxAcheron

Thanks to you both!
So verb + '一下' can both be used with or without an object, but perhaps not so much with verbs of "consuming"


----------



## SuperXW

In some cases, I think 吃一下饭 is ok. 
E.g. 我们吃一下饭，待会儿就过去。"We (now) have some food, (just for a while, not a formal dinner.) and will be there soon."


----------



## 因当风吹过蔷薇

呼应一下 SuperXW 的想法。
其实我觉得口语中 “我们吃一下饭……” 很常见才对，而且一点儿也不觉得奇怪。
它的使用语境也正如语法书上建议的：


StyxAcheron said:


> According to my grammar book the expression 一下 is used to mean "once" or "for a little while",* but also to soften suggestions and commands*.


我觉得 “一下” 的语气作用还是相当明显的。


----------



## fyl

因当风吹过蔷薇 said:


> 呼应一下 SuperXW 的想法。
> 其实我觉得口语中 “我们吃一下饭……” 很常见才对，而且一点儿也不觉得奇怪。
> 它的使用语境也正如语法书上建议的：
> 
> 我觉得 “一下” 的语气作用还是相当明显的。



SuperXW说的那个应该不算"suggestions and commands"。
试想走在路上有同伴说“我饿了，我们吃饭去吧”或者“我饿了，我们吃点儿饭吧”，这都是正常的。
但如果有人说“我饿了，我们吃一下饭吧”，听起来就非常非常奇怪了。好像“吃”这个动作并不需要过程，“吃一下饭”也不会让“饭”减少，就跟“摸一下石头”一般。

Edit: 又想了一下，如果是“我饿了，我们吃一下饭再走吧”，就没什么大问题了。这个问题好复杂。。。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

fyl said:


> SuperXW说的那个应该不算"suggestions and commands"。
> 试想走在路上有同伴说“我饿了，我们吃饭去吧”或者“我饿了，我们吃点儿饭吧”，这都是正常的。
> 但如果有人说“我饿了，我们吃一下饭吧”，听起来就非常非常奇怪了。好像“吃”这个动作并不需要过程，“吃一下饭”也不会让“饭”减少，就跟“摸一下石头”一般。
> 
> Edit: 又想了一下，如果是“我饿了，我们吃一下饭再走吧”，就没什么大问题了。这个问题好复杂。。。



Maybe 一下 means 一会儿。


----------



## 因当风吹过蔷薇

啊…… SuperXW 好像真的是說一會儿、一陣子 (a while)，是我強扣帽子了。 
那麼，語氣的想法只是我個人的想法了。


----------



## BODYholic

StyxAcheron said:


> According to my grammar book the expression 一下 is used to mean "once" or "for a little while", but also to soften suggestions and commands.


Strictly speaking, 一下 means "once" but *not* "for a little while". The expression for the latter is "一下子". It is conveniently contracted to 一下 when the presented context is obvious.

我打你一下。 = I hit you once.
我打你一下子。 = I hit you for a while.



StyxAcheron said:


> My question though is if it always used with the verb and never with an object, so one might say:
> 我们吃一下
> but not:
> 我们吃一下饭


The second sentence might sound a tad unusual at first, that's mostly because there isn't a context to support it. And readers are left struggling to decipher if 一下 refers to a count or a duration.

It becomes quite natural if one says, 虽然时间紧迫，我们还是吃一下(子的)饭再赶路吧。 Here it means "We shall have a *quick* bite ..."


----------



## SuperXW

BODYholic said:


> Strictly speaking, 一下 means "once" but *not* "for a little while". The expression for the latter is "一下子". It is conveniently contracted to 一下 when the presented context is obvious.
> 
> 我打你一下。 = I hit you once.
> 我打你一下子。 = I hit you for a while.
> 
> 
> The second sentence might sound a tad unusual at first, that's mostly because there isn't a context to support it. And readers are left struggling to decipher if 一下 refers to a count or a duration.
> 
> It becomes quite natural if one says, 虽然时间紧迫，我们还是吃一下(子的)饭再赶路吧。 Here it means "We shall have a *quick* bite ..."


I think in Mainland China, the difference between 一下 and 一下子 is always vague, never as clear as you said. People always have to guess whether it means "once" or "for a while" according to the context.
I know some people and dialects just don't like 子. They say 一下 for all cases. And they would never say 我打你一下子.
And to many people, 一下子 is more closed to "suddenly" rather than "for a while".


----------



## BODYholic

SuperXW said:


> And they would never say 我打你一下子.



I'm interested to know how would you say it in Mainland China? 打你一会儿? 打你一陣子?


----------



## SuperXW

BODYholic said:


> I'm interested to know how would you say it in Mainland China? 打你一会儿? 打你一陣子?


If you must say: "I hit you for a while", then yes, 打你一会儿 or 打你一阵子...


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

BODYholic said:


> I'm interested to know how would you say it in Mainland China? 打你一会儿? 打你一陣子?



If you hit someone for a little bit while, I will prefer to say 打你几下
For a long time, 打了你半天


----------

